# PubMed- The neglected spectrum of diverticular-related disorders.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*The neglected spectrum of diverticular-related disorders.*

Clin Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2013 Dec;11(12):1620-1

Authors: Shanahan F

PMID: 23602826 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

